# Question about Hypnotherapy & Sleep



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

I know its okay to fall asleep during Mike's Tapes - but I do fall into quite a deep sleep and wake up 3-4 hours later...Is this normal? and if I'm falling into quite a deep sleep is my subconscious still benefitting from the tapes?Just want to make sure I'm getting maximum benefit from the tapes!Clair







p.s. Eric I'm safely back on the wagon now - currently doing day 23!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Clair, From what I understand, it doesn't matter. I'm sure Eric or Mike will hop in here to answer as well. But from what they have said, falling asleep is fine, deep sleep or not so deep, doesn't matter. However if you are waking up after only 3-4 hours & not getting back to sleep, that could be a problem. Are you able to get back to sleep? I have found falling asleep lots easier with Mike playing in my ears (He doesn't take this personally just so you know







). I have also found I feel lots better IBS wise & otherwise when I get a good night sleep, like at least 7 1/2 to 8 hours per night. So let us know if you are able to get back to sleep. Ya might want to listen to the intro tape one more time. Mike explains lots of the nuts & bolts re: sleeping while listening, when the sub-con is working & when the con is working etc. That might answer some of your ques. too. Hope this helps.







BQ


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi BQI'm listening to my hypnotherapy in the middle of the afternoon as thats the most peaceful quiet time to listen.I'm sleeping fine at night as well as having a 3-4 hypnotherapy induced nap in the afternoon.I never manage to consciously listen for me than fifteen minutes before I'm off in the land of nod!Not saying that Mike's boring







he just has such a soothing relaxing voice!Clair


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Whoa Clair!!!!! Sleep obviously is NOT a problem for ya! In Fact I'm jealous







Wow I thought I'd have to be retired to get that much sleep. LOL!I have only heard side 3 once all the way thru. I heard the first one all the way thru & the 2nd one quite a few times, but that is about it. I had "star trouble" with side four (







) but have no idea what comes after that! Mike says it doesn't matter, sub-con is picking up regardless of what I'm doing. (Good Thing







) I'm about to start side 5 tonight, & I have very little hope I'll "hear" that one either, but I'm not concerned. I just put them earphones on & zzzzzzzzzzz. My hubby always told me I was a cheap date.







BQ


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

BQWell I didn't sleep too good for a year - so when Mike's Tapes came along they were heaven sent!







I know what you mean about the star thing - I'm not to good at the visualisation - I think that's part of the reason why I ended up falling off the wagon in the first place.I just kind of lay down in a warm room and listen until I fall asleep really







Off to listen now - just wait for the zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!Clair


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Wow Clair,You must be a really good hypnotic subject! I often FEEL like I've slept for hours after doing the tapes, but don't usually sleep for that long when I listen during the day. Don't worry about falling asleep, even into a deep sleep. First of all, it takes at least 90 minutes to get into the deepest sleep, and the tapes are well over by then. Secondly, if you have kids, you know that even in a deep sleep you can be awakened by your child's crying. Your subconscious is paying attention at all times; it is the conscious mind that sleeps. AZ


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2001)

HI Clair,AZ answered for me







- Hi AZ.BQ you made me laugh with your comments







Best regardsMike


----------

